# iPhone re-review: don't buy this neutered handset, says Gizmodo



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Someone at Gizmodo sure is mad at Apple for the new brickware upgrade...mad enough that he's dropping his iPhone for a Nokia. Ouch. That's gotta hurt. 

iPhone Re-Reviewed (Verdict: Don't Buy) - Gizmodo


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I might be changing over to a Motorola, I've had enough of the iPhone.


----------



## GrapeApe (Aug 4, 2004)

Exaggerate much?

These tech geeks, and yes I kinda consider myself one, don't seem to realize that 95% of iPhone owners don't care about hacking and are happy to go with AT&T.

It is only a very small commuity of hackers and tech geeks that care if the iPhone is open source or has an SDK.

Do they really think Apple is going to open up the iPhone just to cater to the Slashdot crowd?


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

I still want an iPhone.... a legit iPhone released in Canada.


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

are you forced to update to 1.1.1 when you sync the phone?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

adagio said:


> I still want an iPhone.... a legit iPhone released in Canada.


Me too


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

tacsniper said:


> are you forced to update to 1.1.1 when you sync the phone?


Like any iPod update, I suppose you're not. You can answer NO!


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

adagio said:


> I still want an iPhone.... a legit iPhone released in Canada.


... counting on it for Christmas, this year!


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Mississauga said:


> ... counting on it for Christmas, this year!


Me too!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I wouldn't have bought it if there wasn't 3rd party stuff for it. I think the beauty of this device is that there is a huge developers community creating all kinda of cool apps and games for the iPhone. That's what I was looking for. I've avoided many devices on the market because they're too closed, or too crappy (Treo).

Sure, it's still a cool device even without the 3rd party stuff, but it's what sold me on it. That, and that I could unlock it and use it NOW.

Everyone knows Rogers is going to be too expensive if/when the iPhone comes to Canada. Parity? Nope, don't count on it.

Anyway, the answer's simple: DON'T UPDATE! (until it's hacked again..) I'm certainly happy with it the way it is right now anyway...


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

tacsniper said:


> are you forced to update to 1.1.1 when you sync the phone?


No.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

I am one of those people who will also be dumping the iphone.


----------



## cgoldie (Sep 24, 2007)

*well i love mine*

i love my iphone. Hacked myself with no problems and the thrid party apps are some of tthe best parts. And safari rocks, im writing this on my iphone after all. Love it!


----------



## An Old Soul (Apr 24, 2006)

In 3-4 weeks, they unlock community will find a new way in. If you're someone who's used the hacking/unlocking solutions (which I assume everyone on this board with one did) then you should have known the name and shape of the game going in.

I hate what Apple's doing, don't get me wrong. But we knew it was going to be a bit of a war to have this phone they way we want it. If you don't like it, you have yourself to blame for being under the illusion that somehow, someway, Apple would reverse it's position on 3rd party development and unlocking.

Despite what Shiller and the PR department have said, their actions speak louder- they want a closed phone with nothing but what they want on it, period. Everything we do to the contrary voids the warranty, like it or not.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

kloan said:


> Everyone knows Rogers is going to be too expensive if/when the iPhone comes to Canada.


You know this for a certainty? If so, you must have connections high up with Rogers. How about letting the rest of us know when the iPhone is going to launch in Canada.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

So my question is..

If someone is in the States and buys an iPhone, would you be able to activate it on Rogers when they start selling it?

I'm not talking about a Hacked phone, but one fresh off the shelf. Wouldn't it just be a matter of taking the SIM out of your old phone, hooking it up to iTunes and it would automatically go to a Rogers Activation screen when the time comes?


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

I can't say I fell sorry for any of these people. If use any device (not just the iPhone) in a way it was not intended, be prepared to accept the consequences. It doesn't matter if you like Apple's policies toward locking or not - if you don't agree, then don't buy the phone - it's that simple.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

adagio said:


> You know this for a certainty? If so, you must have connections high up with Rogers. How about letting the rest of us know when the iPhone is going to launch in Canada.


why are you being a prick?


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

kloan said:


> why are you being a prick?


I asked a simple question. Why are you so certain that Roger's data prices will be too high? I certainly don't have that knowledge and I suspect there is perhaps one person at best at this forum who does have any idea what Rogers will charge for their iPhone plan. The rest are merely speculating.

I think we'll have our answer soon.

BTW, not nice language for a retired lady.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Ok, miss innocent. Welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

imachungry said:


> I am one of those people who will also be dumping the iphone.


Can I have yours then? 200 bucks seem fair? for something your don't want?


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

imachungry said:


> I am one of those people who will also be dumping the iphone.


I think you may well be in the minority. As I see it, the street value of pre-brickware 1.1.1. iPhones has appreciated considerably on account of Apple's move. The benefits of sticking with 1.0.2 firmware are substantial, whereas it's not even clear that Canadians would even be able to use the wifi ITMS (for reasons to why we can't buy from the standard ITMS). And that's provided that a hack is discovered for the newest upgrade.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

(( p g )) said:


> As I see it, the street value of pre-brickware 1.1.1. iPhones has appreciated considerably on account of Apple's move.


I should have bought a case of 1.0.2 phones when I was in Seattle last week. I could have unlocked them and sold them at the Vancouver flea market this weekend:greedy:


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

adagio said:


> I asked a simple question. *Why are you so certain that Roger's data prices will be too high?* I certainly don't have that knowledge and I suspect there is perhaps one person at best at this forum who does have any idea what Rogers will charge for their iPhone plan. The rest are merely speculating.
> 
> I think we'll have our answer soon.
> 
> BTW, not nice language for a retired lady.


If you go by this article:


> The National Post featured a revealing article on the weekend featuring comments from both RIM and Google about the high prices associated with Canadian wireless services, particularly the cost of the data. The numbers in the article point out that Canada is not even close to being competitive with countries around in the world on data prices, which hurts Blackberry sales and reduces the use of mobile services when compared to other countries.
> 
> Another revealing comparison comes for those Canadians dreaming about an Apple iPhone. In the U.S., the AT&T iPhone plan offers 450 anytime minutes (unused minutes can be rolled over to the next month), 5000 additional night and weekend minutes, and unlimited data for $59.99. If/when the iPhone makes its way to Canada, Rogers will be the sole carrier given the absence of any competition for GSM services (unless Apple decides to wait for a much-needed fourth carrier following a set-aside for the 2008 spectrum auction, but that is a long time to wait without a guarantee of a set-aside). A comparable plan for Rogers today costs:
> 500 minutes (Canada-wide, no rollover) - $60
> ...


http://www.michaelgeist.ca/content/view/2087/125/

It would be a majour disruption in CND prices just for the iPhone...


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow. Thanks for that article ArtistSeries. It seems like the pressure is building and things may soon be about to change in Canada to bring us closer to being on par with other developed countries.

The 2008 spectrum auction will be interesting. I hope this results in real competition. It is actually disgusting that the telecom companies here are so greedy which is resulting in our country not being as competitive as others. It would be awesome if T-Mobile moved into town. Rogers $7 billion revenue generating empire would be ****ting for sure. Or maybe they will just buy out the competition like they did with Fido. The CRTC/Government would probably even let them do this  

With the pressure of the iPhone, Blackberry, Treo, etc. that is changing the way we look at communications globally (just like with music downloads), things will change. I also expect more from my CDN dollar now that it is stronger. So we better adjust, or I will be moving most of my major consumer purchases to the US as well.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

AS, still mere speculation. The fact of the matter is we still don't know what Rogers will be charging.

EVERYONE knows Rogers current rates. WE don't know what their iPhone rate will be.

As much as I want an iPhone if it isn't close to the offerings with AT&T, I won't be buying. However, if they are smart and do the right thing, there will be a stampede to their door leaving Bell and Telus out in the cold. Rogers could gain BIG.


----------



## _Outcast_ (Oct 17, 2003)

adagio said:


> AS, still mere speculation. The fact of the matter is we still don't know what Rogers will be charging.
> 
> EVERYONE knows Rogers current rates. WE don't know what their iPhone rate will be.


Does the iPhone require anythuing special on Rogers side like the Blackberry does? As far as I can tell it will use a regular data plan. Blackberry users get shafted by Rogers because we need to be on separate Blackberry servers at the Rogers end. If this is not the case for the iPhone then why would the data rates be any different than what they currently are for regular cell phones?

I haven't been following the whole iPhone in Canada thing so I may be missing something. Feel free to set me straight.

Jerry


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Outcast, the iPhone will indeed have its own plan. The iPhone has visual voicemail which has to be set up by the mobil carrier. There will also be software changes re: activation, I presume.

AT&T had to make several changes for the iPhone.

Also for consideration. The Blackberry and others similar are virtually considered business phones. The iPhone in the US is sold exclusively to residential accounts.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

zz


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Very good points being made. I think also that there is a trend to offer custom services for specific phones such as iphones (visvmail, etc) blackberry (there famous features) samsung vision (snazzy video xm radio) treos (cool palm stuff) But the universal thing that I see is the voice rates, long distance rates, and basic internet/data rates. I want a simple choice to add my service. Like $20 for data. Regardless of what phone ipaq treos blackberry samsung iPhone zune?(now that would be funny to see). you can pay full dollar for unlocked phone or choose to hack. Or you can get a deal on phone if contracted. Oh well. I know it doesn't work this way but wish it did.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

.


----------

